# 2007 Infiniti G35 coupe build (DRZ, Morel, Tru, AE) version:2009



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

So it starts...First a little bit of background info. I used to compete in IASCA, and may continue doing so if my job permits. I used to be in the semi-pro street category. The head unit and sound dampening materials left over from the previous install will be utilized. As a matter of fact that build log along with finished pics is still up SQ Competition Install in '07 G35c...(56k go to SPL) - G35Driver.

The car:


The system:
Audio:
Clarion Pro Audio DRZ-9255
Tru Technology B475 (bridged on the tweeters)
Tru Technology B2110 (on the woofers)
Tru Technology B2200 (on the subs)
2 10" custom made Acoustic Elegance IB15's running infinite baffle
Morel Supremo 6 Sw mid/woofer
Morel Supremo Piccolo tweeter

Electrical:
Knukonceptz battery terminals, distro blocks and wire
Homemade RCA cables
Alumapro 15 farad capacitor
Optima yellow top battery under the hood

Acoustics:
Secondskin damplifier, damplifier pro and overkill pro
Head Acoustics[\url\ binaural dummy head coupled with EASERA software for tuning

So far the only thing done is the kick panel baffles and half the RCA's:

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitalhifi/3479567355/]



So stay tuned! I'll try to update whenever I have a chance.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

nice car. I'll be follwing this. You got a lot of great equipment.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

those rca's are done like a master.


----------



## JayHRC51 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice gear and nice 35! I love the understated, clean look of the exterior


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I know you prob have a reason but I thought I would ask, why are you putting more power on the tweets than the mids? Wouldnt it be better to bridge the 4-ch to the midbass and then run the 2-ch on the tweet?


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I know you prob have a reason but I thought I would ask, why are you putting more power on the tweets than the mids? Wouldnt it be better to bridge the 4-ch to the midbass and then run the 2-ch on the tweet?


So, the tweeters are 6 ohm, so they won't actually draw more power. But the real reason is both TRU amps are upgraded, and the 4 channel has analog devices op amps in the preamp section which are better for high frequencies than the burr brown op amps in the 2 channel.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

digitalhifi said:


> So, the tweeters are 6 ohm, so they won't actually draw more power. But the real reason is both TRU amps are upgraded, and the 4 channel has analog devices op amps in the preamp section which are better for high frequencies than the burr brown op amps in the 2 channel.


gotcha, I knew you had a reason, just thought I would find it out. I love the car, I have one myself


----------



## Sponge (Nov 16, 2008)

I just looked at your install on Driver, amazing work! I excited to see how the kick panels go and how you IB those two 10s. I have an extra set of OEM kick panels just begging to be fiberglassed.

Consider another G35er tuned in!


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

cant wait to see the complete project... i absolutely love the tru billets amp


----------



## Strtsk8r321 (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful G! ive got one myself


----------



## reindeers (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking to be one hell of a build. Definitely something I'll be watching out for!

Sub'd


----------



## SubNit (Nov 5, 2008)

I like those rca's, mind telling me which connectors those are?


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

SubNit said:


> I like those rca's, mind telling me which connectors those are?


Neutrik NYS373


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

nice, i love 350z and g builds


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

damn doubles


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

Couple of updates from the last few days here. The kickpanels are now molded, glassed and awaiting filler and sanding. 

Molding the kicks to the floor using aluminum foil and painters tape. This was actually done about 2 years ago, but I kept the unused molds. The molds were attached to a set of factory kicks to maintain a uniform interior appearance and factory mounts.













Aiming the kicks. I've decided to go for an off axis set up here to maximize legroom and driveability since this is not only a daily driver, but a sports car. A grille will be fashioned from a template to fit inside the blue low heat plastic that forms the lip around the baffles.




High strength hot glue (Not the stuff your teachers used in kindergarten) was used to secure the baffles into the desired aiming positions.


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

The kicks after a few coats of fiberglass. Fiberglass woven cloth was used due to its superior strength to weight ratio and "moldability" when compared to cheaper chop mat. Now just a little bit of work with the cut off wheel separates these from body filler.


The mock up of the false floor and the amplifiers. The larger sub amp will be placed in the center posing in all its glory. The two smaller amps will be at its side, but a little more towards the rear of the vehicle. The shapes on the right will be mirrored on the left side.



I'll be working more on the car next week, so stay tuned.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice car, nice equipment, looking forward for your build!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

is that tommy kaira (sp?) in the middle?


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Where can I get blue low heat plastic?


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

AdamTaylor said:


> is that tommy kaira (sp?) in the middle?


I think you're talking about the shift knob? Its A THX-SS by Forged Performance. Here's a thread comparing that knob to the Tommy Kaira. Shift knob comparison: Stock, THX SS Knob, Tommy Kaira Knob - G35Driver



> Where can I get blue low heat plastic?


Select Products carries it, as do most of the car audio specialists online. Try searching low heat plastic here and you may be able to find it a little bit cheaper, although its only about $20 for a 2'X3' sheet full retail at select.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

digitalhifi said:


> I think you're talking about the shift knob?


yep, forged would have been my 2nd guess


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

The glassed kicks with the grille templates to check for fitment:


Mock-up of the false floor with the routing templates:


Setting up the templates for routing:


Routing:


Routed and brad nailed into place awaiting filler and sanding:


Filled and sanded and with the Infiniti Mt. Fugi trunk emblem taped up and ready for filler. This emblem will be set down over the black vinyl that will eventually cover this panel:


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

Mock-up of Mt. Fugi in place after sanding:




The homemade aux input cable running under the armwrest in the center console:


A little bit of Techflex pretties anything up. Originally the 1/8" female jack was going to be mounted where the hole is, but the plastic was too thick, so a different end was soldered on and voila, the finished product:



Closing up holes in the trunk for the IB install:


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

The Acoustic Elegance IB-10's showed up the other day!!! Stay tuned for aluminum routing, IB baffle contruction, kick panel finishing touches and a few surprises!


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## greybush (Apr 29, 2009)

Everything is looking real good, nice build so far! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

NICE Install...I'll be up near Troy in a few weeks would love to hear this car


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

The kicks are ready for texture coat and paint to match the interior panels. The inner veneer piece is 1/16" brushed aluminum cut with a router.


And with the grille frames in place ready for grille cloth


What kind of cloth should I use for the grilles? I was thinking tan to match the interior, but I'm worried about it getting dirty really easily.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

black never fails... almost would wanna see it without a grill though, that aluminum looks good + they both already have a grill.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

How long did it take for you to get your subs once ordered? Liking them?

Install is looking very nice BTW!


----------



## ssmith100 (Jun 28, 2007)

Your going to love those Piccolos. Best tweeter I have ever heard. Love mine.

Shane


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

thehatedguy said:


> How long did it take for you to get your subs once ordered? Liking them?
> 
> Install is looking very nice BTW!


It took about a month, but unlike the 15's the baskets weren't on backorder. I haven't heard them yet...but I'll be posting on here once I do!


----------



## MajorChipHazard (Feb 10, 2008)

Awesome build so far,you have some great equipment.I really dig the first pic of this thread,the 1 of your car,really nicely shot there


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

First of all - that is one sweet looking vehicle! I love classy white cars when they are cleaned up nicely =) It looks like you have it all going on with the installation too. I'm redoing my trunk installation this summer at some point, so I hope to steal some ideas from installations like yours and of course Bing's to get a little more fancy and attractive final result.

Also, where did this Acoustic Elegance company come from anyhow??? One day I've never heard of them... then the next thing I know they seem to be very popular! I hate missing out on trends lol.

Having recently built kicks that yielded quite nice results, I am curious if you tinkered with your driver/baffle directionality, or if you just planned to go with shoot straight across strategy to its straightforward construction and appearance? 

I took a lot of advice from a friend on made online on these sites who's had pretty good competitive success... and because his approach made sense, I took a little different approach. (He wins quite often in two seater competitions) He suggested that I start with the drivers generally facing the opposite listener and then adjust the baffle for each set of drivers until I had the best possible centered stage, then move to the next driver pair, rinse and repeat. I used a flexible metal to suspend the baffle off the base so I could adjust them easily and then once it was all set... you just wrap it and glass it... and off you go!

I'm not trying to be a know it all - but I just had good results and was curious what the advantage of shooting straight across was. I know that is popular when it comes to some tweeters that are challenging sounding when used on axis and actually sound better off axis (Focal tweeters come to mind... I had a set that sounded so amazing on some music but rough on others - on axis they had way too much bite), but honestly didn't think this was the best option for kick mounting and especially for midrange drivers if they will play fairly high frequencies. 

Its obvious that you've been through all this before - and you have a really nice selection of equipment to work with too. I guess if you get the sound you want, then you are all set - but if you get a wild hair and want to try something different... you might give this a try for KICKS (bad pun intended!)

Thanks for posting this up and letting us all see and good luck with your installation!

Less


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

AE came from the old Lambda Acoustics line up. Been pretty cutting edge in the home world in the early part of the decade and went out of business. John bought everything from the former owner Nick and started making drivers again. Nick has joined John and AE since.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> AE came from the old Lambda Acoustics line up. Been pretty cutting edge in the home world in the early part of the decade and went out of business. John bought everything from the former owner Nick and started making drivers again. Nick has joined John and AE since.


To add to this, I believe John was also the owner of Stryke audio back in the day.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeap...forgot that...lol.


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

less said:


> First of all - that is one sweet looking vehicle! I love classy white cars when they are cleaned up nicely =) It looks like you have it all going on with the installation too. I'm redoing my trunk installation this summer at some point, so I hope to steal some ideas from installations like yours and of course Bing's to get a little more fancy and attractive final result.
> 
> Also, where did this Acoustic Elegance company come from anyhow??? One day I've never heard of them... then the next thing I know they seem to be very popular! I hate missing out on trends lol.
> 
> Having recently built kicks that yielded quite nice results, I am curious if you tinkered with your driver/baffle directionality, or if you just planned to go with shoot straight across strategy to its straightforward construction and appearance?


Heh...This is something I did the last few times making kicks, and when I made my dash pods, but because this car is my daily driver and soooo small plus having a standard tranny, kick panel space is a very precious thing. Its kind of a shot in the dark soundwise, but I've heard a few Infiniti's with off axis setups very similar to mine with really good results. I'm really hoping for a good soundstage from both seats here...but I'm not afraid to use T/A as a crutch if I have to.
-noel


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

It's coming out great!


----------



## digitalhifi (Mar 26, 2009)

bruce horton said:


> how good are the TRU TECHNOLOGY AMP


I really like them. Try doing a search in the products section here.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Pics/updates with the AE subs?


----------

